

HTML5: Don't Believe the Hype Cycle - vibrunazo
http://www.readwriteweb.com/mobile/2012/08/html5-ready-for-prime-time-dont-believe-the-hype-cycle.php

======
heusserm
You can get the "What is HTML5" book on kindle from amazon for free right now:

[http://www.amazon.com/What-Is-
HTML5-ebook/dp/B005ISQ7JM/ref=...](http://www.amazon.com/What-Is-
HTML5-ebook/dp/B005ISQ7JM/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-
text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345579951&sr=1-1&keywords=html5)

You could read it in two hours. I see a nice incremental improvement and
standards for UI controls (canvas, etc) but nothing that blew my mind. Given
the context, I'd say that would make the article spot-on.

